# cheapest cork bark



## NickJR

Where is the cheapest place to buy cork bark?


----------



## cromag09

the cheapest place that i was able to find it was at a reptile show. other than that i was having bad luck finding a good price on it! the local pet store had some that was 6"x6" for $11.00 the piece i got at the show was 8"x24" for $10.00


----------



## Zoomie

Reptile show is the only way to go. I am currently up at the Charlotte show. Mrs Zoomie and I grabbed a bunch of cork for some unknown and yet to be decided project. How cheap? About 40% of retail, depending on what you want.


----------



## Natures Gems

NickJR said:


> Where is the cheapest place to buy cork bark?


you might be able to get some at a good price from patrick at saurian.net. try him he has supplies in addition to being one of the best breeders out there.


----------



## MeiKVR6

Not sure how our prices stack up to pricing @ reptile exos, but I've been told we're fair. (We don't upcharge shipping for larger pieces) We're adding "show" grade cork rounds (18"+ hollow rounds) this week and I've been considering putting up a "bulk" option by the pound...  Maybe? (I'm open to suggestions!  )


----------



## zBrinks

Virgin Cork and Cork Tube, Mayland Cork Co.

Get a bunch, split it with some local froggers!


----------



## momkris

Neherp is really fair with their cork prices. And Mike and Katie are great to work with.


----------



## momkris

Animal shows are a good place for great deals though.


----------



## alex111683

I Have been extremely lucky I guess. My two local pet stores sell it for $8 a pound. When I visit family there is a cork Forrest in the city they live.


----------



## Pumilo

zBrinks said:


> Virgin Cork and Cork Tube, Mayland Cork Co.
> 
> Get a bunch, split it with some local froggers!


Here is what my last batch cost from Maryland Cork Bark. 

_ We have thin, flat slabs of virgin cork. We receive bales of virgin cork, but then break down the bales and repack the pieces in cartons in order to ship

UPS. A typical carton weighs bout 32 pounds and the freight would be about $36.00

The thin flat cork costs $2.95 per pound FOB, and the carton charge is $4.00...We have it in stock and can ship tomorrow._
On that order I obviously requested the THIN flat slabs (average 1" thick) because you get a lot more coverage than the thick, 2" stuff.


----------



## Vagabond324

zBrinks said:


> Virgin Cork and Cork Tube, Mayland Cork Co.
> 
> Get a bunch, split it with some local froggers!


I have visited Maryland cork and they are great people, flat cork goes for something like $2.95 a lb. and tubes go for $3.95 lb. when I visited them about 2 months ago. Great friendly people who will work with you.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug

Pumilo said:


> Here is what my last batch cost from Maryland Cork Bark.
> 
> _ We have thin, flat slabs of virgin cork. We receive bales of virgin cork, but then break down the bales and repack the pieces in cartons in order to ship
> 
> UPS. A typical carton weighs bout 32 pounds and the freight would be about $36.00
> 
> The thin flat cork costs $2.95 per pound FOB, and the carton charge is $4.00...We have it in stock and can ship tomorrow._
> On that order I obviously requested the THIN flat slabs (average 1" thick) because you get a lot more coverage than the thick, 2" stuff.


About how many vivs would a carton cover? That looks like about $140 shipped. Can you gimme an idea about how much a 32lb carton covers in sq ft?


----------



## Pumilo

ZookeeperDoug said:


> About how many vivs would a carton cover? That looks like about $140 shipped. Can you gimme an idea about how much a 32lb carton covers in sq ft?


That's too hard to call. I split the order with someone and I don't always cover the whole back wall. Plus I'll use a piece here and there to mimic part of a half burried fallen tree. It's a good amount and it's not scrap. You get some really nice sized pieces.


----------



## zBrinks

ZookeeperDoug said:


> About how many vivs would a carton cover? That looks like about $140 shipped. Can you gimme an idea about how much a 32lb carton covers in sq ft?


 I can cover the back and sides of 4 or so 24x18x24 exos with one carton, typically.


----------



## dartdevil1

I just recieved an order from them and my carton covered 5 29 gal vert tanks back and sides and i still have a few pieces to play around with,u get more then enough thats for sure my box weighed 31lbs and cost like 130 shipped


----------

